
Patent Filing Lays Out What's Next For IPhone - nickb
http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/djf500/200806051525DOWJONESDJONLINE000819_FORTUNE5.htm
======
swombat
"Just how will Apple meet expectations? Using the patent application as a
guide, Apple appears to be making room on the iPhone for flash memory, which
means an end to Apple's standoff with Adobe (ADBE) that's kept iPhones from
easily viewing a plethora of Internet videos."

Er.... Flash memory != Flash

"Location services, like friend finders, package trackers and directories, are
also likely to be a major thrust for the new iPhone to be introduced Monday
and also in the future, the filing suggests."

Yeah, right, because Apple's always been all about exciting stuff like package
trackers and "friend finders".

Sounds to me like the author of this article doesn't know what he's talking
about. Now wonder he feels that predictions based on patent filings don't
always come true..

~~~
projectileboy
Yeah, the "Adobe Flash" - "flash memory" thing actually made me laugh out
loud.

------
jgrahamc
From TFA:

> Just how will Apple meet expectations? Using the patent > application as a
> guide, Apple appears to be making room on > the iPhone for flash memory,
> which means an end to Apple's > standoff with Adobe (ADBE) that's kept
> iPhones from easily > viewing a plethora of Internet videos.

Translation: At CNN we have _no idea_ what we are talking about. Flash Memory
!= Adobe Flash.

